# blood red macrandra



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Taken with olympus C-5000

F 2.8 1/50 -0.7 ISO 80, super macro mode


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Spectacular picture...!

Too bad I can't get this plant here.
Edward


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

very cool!!


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

thanks!

why can't you get that plant Edward? it seems like you have much more difficult to get plants already in your care


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Awsome picture…and plant, too!

How hard is your water (GH). I'd love to try some more Rotallas but my (very) hard water makes me extremely hesitant to try anything but indica.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I keep the kH at about 2 and the pH around 6.4 I think it is. I think it really likes iron fertilizer.


----------



## goh (Jul 9, 2004)

This is the reddest Macandra I have seen.
And great photography to capture its colour too.
I ready should learn more about digital photography.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

fishfry said:


> thanks!
> 
> why can't you get that plant Edward? it seems like you have much more difficult to get plants already in your care


Finally got it, Thank you. This plant is amazing.



















4Wg, NO3 10ppm, PO4 0.1ppm, KH 1.50, pH 6.0


----------

